
Subscription Friction - conoro
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2019/11/03/Subscription-Commons
======
conoro
There have been many many attempts at micropayments. But it probably needs one
of the big guys to get it to the right level of scale. And is it in their
interest? Or if they take a micro % of a micropayment, is that enough for
them?

Countdown to the first comment that starts with "all you need is a
blockchain". 3-2-1.......

